

Pocket porn: The 20 most popular "adult" sites for your phone - pakafka
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/6/smartphone_mobile_porn_sites
Who visits porn sites on their iphone? A lot of you, apparently.
======
VinzO
I am so disappointed to see this on the first page of HN.

~~~
mechanical_fish
I looked at the title of the article. I said "I'm certainly not clicking that.
Linkbait city."

Then I said to myself: "You know, I bet the top-rated comment on this link is
something like 'I am shocked, shocked to find this on the front page of
news.yc'." So I had to click through, just to find out.

And now I feel kind of dirty. If first-order porn is, well, porn... and
second-order porn is trolling (posting links to porn and watching eagerly as
people self-righteously denounce them) what the hell did I just do? _Third-
order metaporn_. _Eeeeewwwww_.

~~~
xlnt
You tested a theory you had. You wanted some evidence about whether it was
true, or not. I'd called that 'satisfying curiosity' or some other positive
term.

------
rplevy
I can understand the entrepeneurial angle that makes this interesting to some,
but porn aside, it's just as uninteresting (to me) as a lot of the startup-
related news that gets posted here. I think there is a sizable wing of HN
readers who don't care as much about business and startups as they care about
interesting or powerful and novel technological ideas-- and are interested in
startups only subordinate to those interests, to the extent that these
businesses advance and put into practice new and useful ideas.

That said, the pornography aspect is not inherently wrong in my view. I
certainly understand and respect (to varying degrees) the various moralist
arguments from different corners of the political spectrum. Interestingly it
is divided in at least 4 ways. Libertarian pro-porn, conservative religious
anti-porn, liberal feminist (protection of women) anti-porn, and anarchist
libertine third-wave feminist pro-porn. While I would morally agree most
strongly with the fourth stance that is both pro-woman and sympathetic of
(some but certainly not most) porn, inasmuch as it is compatible with the some
of the very real concerns of category 3 (to the extent that they are applied
legitimately and not as a masked version of category 2), pragmatically I
consider pornography, let's say ethical/tasteful artistic or even non-
commercial crowd sourced/community-contributed pornography (just for the sake
of argument), to be more of a distraction than anything else, despite being
morally good.

------
almost
Links to porn on hacker news, that's not good

~~~
dazzawazza
1\. It's a legitimate business 2\. It makes a lot of money and touches a lot
of people 3\. It solves a problem society either has or thinks it has 4\. At
some point someone sat down and made a business or is trying to make a
business from it so lessons can be learned.

If you don't like it, ignore it, it's your loss.

~~~
astine
From scanning the article, it didn't look like there was much news to it.
Everyone knows that there is porn on the Internet and that people use their
phones to look at it is not surprising.

If the article mentioned actual business metrics or trends out of which I
could make a business, it would be perfectly relevant and I wouldn't have much
of an issue. There is a lot of business opportunity surrounding pornography.
As it is, it's just a top 10 list of porn sites, Which is one step from being
a link site. This makes it off-topic at best and offensive at worst.

Some people want to avoid pornography for 'moral' reasons, others aesthetic,
and some are just married. I think that it is in the best interests of HN if
we avoid alienating these people.

~~~
encoding
Censoring people makes you right.

~~~
astine
This is not an issue of free speech. It's a matter of considering others. You
are perfectly in your rights to discuss what you will, but some don't want to
hear it and it would behoove one to respect their wishes. There are places to
discuss this kind of material, IMHO HN isn't really one of them.

Anyway, there used to be three topics that one never spoke of in polite
conversation, religion politics and sex, because they always held the risk of
offending someone. We avoid two here pretty well and we might as well avoid
the third.

~~~
encoding
No I was talking about the moderators here [dead]ing my posts. Turn on
showdead here. If they don't want the topic discussed then shut down the whole
thread but not just one side of the debate.

I apologize for double posting but I have requested some recourse for this
censoring before and it is totally ignored.

~~~
astine
'Your' post was made twice, by two people with accounts under an hour old. If
you're not willing to stand by your words, why should we listen to you?

BTW, the second one wasn't moderated, I don't think; it was karmaed to death I
believe.

~~~
encoding
They dead some accounts permanently. How am I supposed to stand by my words if
I can no longer reply and no one can reply to me?

Both are dead'ed. Just look at it.

~~~
astine
And both accounts are less than an hour old. If one of them truly is your main
account, then you seem to have had dubious reasons for signing up. If not,
it's clear that they are both sock-puppets. If you hadn't of used sock-
puppets, I suspect that you wouldn't have been deaded. Your remark certainly
wasn't offensive enough in that regard. But, sock-puppets are almost as bad as
porn spam and go right against the principles of this site.

EDIT: I've noticed more posts of yours that were deaded. You seem to be a
troll with contempt for HN and those who use it. We don't have to respect your
opinion if your just going to insult us.

~~~
attack
Don't be a jerk. Quote exactly where this guy went wrong if you want to help.

~~~
astine
I already disclosed what I don't like. This fellow is a sock-puppet and a
coward. That's where he went wrong.

For your curiosity however: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=222803>

"It's no wonder that almost all of your silly startups will fail."

No doubt a porn site would be a successful startup. But, most of us are here
for more than just money (big ideas or at least something you can discuss with
your family) and blanketly accusing this community of wasting its time because
it doesn't want to make money this way, is offensive and quite hostile.
Especially coming from someone who is hiding behind a sock-puppet.

~~~
attack
You're hiding behind an anonymous account too?

------
ComputerGuru
I don't know what's worse: people upvoting the story, or defending it.

------
sofal
The more links like this I see on the front page, the less likely I will
return to HN. It is inappropriate in my opinion, and worse than simply being
off-topic.

------
blurry
I sincerely hope this site doesn't turn into yet another online ghetto full of
porn and cliches. Porn links are not news. "20 top anything" is stupid. Let's
not feed into the lowest common denominator... not by voting, and _especially_
not by discussing how surgically maimed women and men whose workday starts
with viagra are a moral good resulting from anarchist libertine third-wave
feminism.

------
pakafka
Sorry to all offended. We published because we thought it was interesting, and
I promoted here for same reason.

